# Is this possible?



## drumdude (Aug 26, 2007)

My current living room setup is a 37"LCD left of center because of a window in the center of this wall. and a 2.1 channel receiver. I have had an HTIB before and the sound wasn't so good, so I went for less channels of better quality. I am thinking of going for a surround receiver again and would like to have the option adding a projector and dropping down a screen in the center of the wall when desired for a larger and centered picture for nighttime viewing. 

I have all my sound sources run to the LCD TV, then RCA L/R stereo out to the receiver. this works well right now since I can watch the news with the TV speakers and turn on the stereo speakers for movies concerts etc... 

I guess my question is if I use the digital audio out on my cable box and DVD player to connect audio to a receiver will the receiver have to always be on to hear the TV or is there a way to wire it so a 2-channel signal gets to the TV for casual viewing?

My next question would be how can I route video to a projector when desired? are there any receivers that do this? maybe an external component video switch?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

drumdude said:


> I guess my question is if I use the digital audio out on my cable box and DVD player to connect audio to a receiver will the receiver have to always be on to hear the TV or is there a way to wire it so a 2-channel signal gets to the TV for casual viewing?


Yes, you should be able to use the analog outputs at the same time so if you run them directly to the display and use the digital out to the receiver you should be able to have the best of both worlds.



> My next question would be how can I route video to a projector when desired? are there any receivers that do this? maybe an external component video switch?


There are some higher end receivers that have two HDMI outputs or you can use a HDMI splitter that will alow two displays hooked up to one source.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, you should be able to use the analog outputs at the same time so if you run them directly to the display and use the digital out to the receiver you should be able to have the best of both worlds....


That is exactly what I do ... I run audio and video signals to TV and just the audio to receiver via Optical or Coaxial; if I want to turn on the AVR I do it ... if not, I just use the TV speakers (specially for the news) :bigsmile:




> ... There are some higher end receivers that have two HDMI outputs or you can use a HDMI splitter that will alow two displays hooked up to one source.


You can also try using HDMI to AVR (you'll get audio and video) and then component to TV (don't forget the audio too) ... You will connect another HDMI from AVR to projector, in order to use the projector you will need to turn on the AVR ... and if you want to use just the TV, you'll get audio and video too through component and RCA's ... :yes:

Did I make you :dizzy: with all this???? :bigsmile:


----------



## drumdude (Aug 26, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Did I make you :dizzy: with all this???? :bigsmile:


No, makes perfect sense to me. I am a musician and network administrator. I deal with routing & wiring everyday, just a bit new to HT. My wife is however; technologicly challenged :dizzy:. She can appreciate good sound, but nothing would make her happier than a receiver with 2 only buttons... Power & Volume (preferably goes to 11)


----------

